

Ask HN: Anyone in the Hong Kong / Shenzhen area for the spring festival? - siscia

Hi HN,<p>Anybody in the Hong Kong &#x2F; Shenzhen area during the spring festival ?<p>I will be in HK and I would love to share a coffee and ideas ;)
======
mtmail
Please don't post the same question multiple times. (duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9048552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9048552)
from 12h ago)

